# baby wax worms escaping!!!!!!



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

bin breeding waxworms for a while now and no matter what i try i cant stop hatchlings escaping.
i keep them in a large plastic sweet jar and have tryed using tissue paper, tights and other materials, and no matter what i use i still seem to find the tiny worms crawling on the outside the jar.
anyone else experiencing this problem?
any ideas?


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

Help Anyone?


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

Repidge said:


> Help Anyone?



this is going to sound daft, but have you tried putting an elastic band over the tights?


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

ive just been cutting a hole in the lid itself then screwing it on over the tights, but that sounds like a great idea, y ddnt i think of that :blush:
cheers :2thumb:


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

Repidge said:


> ive just been cutting a hole in the lid itself then screwing it on over the tights, but that sounds like a great idea, y ddnt i think of that :blush:
> cheers :2thumb:



your welcome : victory:


----------

